# VectorVest - thoughts and opinions?



## frosty (Apr 3, 2009)

Just wondering peoples thoughts/opinions on VectorVest and whether it's worth the $645 a year ($59/mth) fee.
Seems to have LOTS of info at the click of a button and best of all, it's all in one site.
Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## mario 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

frosty said:


> Just wondering peoples thoughts/opinions on VectorVest and whether it's worth the $645 a year ($59/mth) fee.
> Seems to have LOTS of info at the click of a button and best of all, it's all in one site.
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers


I wouldn't waste my money on it. Most of that info is probably
available elsewhere for free.
I use their free stock analysis.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Flipping a coin would do just as good.

Keep in mind, that anything it could do, Multi-Trillion dollar Wall Street could easily replicate. If multi-trillion dollar Wall Street used it, it would not work anymore ... because everyone is using it. 

I hope that makes some common sense. I know we all want to know when a stock or the market is going to go up and when it is going to go down ... but we never will. As soon as you come to grips with that, you can move on to the things that you can know and that do work.

Good luck to you.


----------



## legmann (Apr 9, 2010)

I am current trial user of it - Canadian version. I dont think I will using it after the trial period...L


----------



## stinsont (May 29, 2009)

I would be interesed if the service included real time quotes and analysis


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

*Vector Vest*

Has anyone tried vector vest? It seems like they advertise a lot and when I check out their website, it's $9.99 for a 5 week trial. I'd like to know if there's any catch, such as limited functionality during that time and how much it is afterwards.

Thanks!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It sounds like a scam to me, but who knows. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

It's obvious that the system would be of little use. If it worked as advertised (eg gives valid buy and sell indicators for hundreds of stock) the developers would be billionaires and very unlikely to want to sell their system-especially for $10. I am sure they give good advice from time to time but what they don't say is how many times their signals are wrong. The testimonials you see on BNN are laughable and certainly not credible. I would be interested in your opinion if you decide to buy.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 26, 2010)

Vector Vest is a black box system. It gives you commentary and advice, but you don't see the analysis, or all that is behind the recommendation. I rely more on technical analysis and charts than fundamental analysis and prefer to draw on all the resources I can avail rather than rely solely on their recommendation. Here's some commentary from another investment forum.


*On One Hand: Lots of Good Information*VectorVest investment software offers buy, sell and hold advice, but its real value is in the detailed fundamental information it offers. It can analyze, rank and sort over 15,000 different stocks and provide detailed analysis of each, including value per share estimates, comparative scores, timing scores, suggested stop times and many other data points.

*On the Other: Not to Be Used Blindly*
A VectorVest subscription can be expensive at $645 per year. To get the most out of this, it should be used as a learning tool or supplement to an existing trading system. You will still have to do your own research and decide if a given investment is worthwhile for you.

*Bottom Line*VectorVest provides a great deal of information on all sorts of stocks and investment options. Whether it is worth a $645 per year fee is a matter of debate, but VectorVest is a good tool to have alongside your other investment strategies


----------



## alphatrader2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Vector Vest*

here is an interesting proposition. 

Assumptions:

1. Companies like vector vest, gorilla trades etc... are not naive. 
2. The strategies in 1 produces a consistent return above 10% on all type of markets.

Conclusion:

There would a line up of "smart" money asking them to manage their money.

Considering that you dont see the conclusion. it implies that the assumption is wrong. Either they (Vector vest, gorilla trades) are naive or they dont produce 10%/year. Probably they are naive, they are willing to give their treasure for few bucks a month. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I suspect they are in the business of collecting software license fees. Their high cost of marketing (TV advertising) is the reason that it costs over $600/year.

If you are a trader, there are many tools that offer similar functionality. Pick the one that suits your style of investing best.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Every time I see that commercial I think:

Why is some old guy playing with stocks with Vectorvest? Shouldn't he be in bonds and GICs?


----------



## mario 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

If you can make money, which is great.
Why do you need to preserve, which is wonderful.
It's a complete waste of money, any information they give can be gotten
elsewhere for free. I would never trust anything that uses that type of
testimonial, reminds me of an infomercial.
These people who claim the can predict the outcome of the markets or the outcome of a sporting event are just out for your money.
If they could, they would invest their own money and not try to take yours.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their feedback on this.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

*Vectorvest*

I have been around long enough to ignore hype, but these guys are so insistant, any personal experiances??


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

No personal experience, but googling the topic will reveal some disgruntled victims.

Better to use "mute" or better yet, change channels for one minute


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

We had a couple of VectorVest threads. I've merged them into one.


----------



## Xander Bekkett (Feb 11, 2012)

I used Vector Vest for 8 months and this is what I learned:
I back tesred for effect and found that if I had bought the stocks marked as "SELL" and sold after they were marked "BUY" - I would have made money. 
To buy when they said to buy and sell when they said to sell lost money more than 50% of the time.

I also found the Dividend information to be inaccurate for 7 of the 13 Dividend stocks I track - Example: Horizons Enhanced Income International Equity ETF (HEJ) pays a Yearly Div of $1.70 but VV says it pays $2.68 (this div changes each month because it's a "Covered Call" ETF) This is a huge mistake - there are many others as well. I called them and corrected the 7 stocks that had inaccurate Dividend prices so by the time you read this they will have changed to the right Dividend amounts. If you use this program to find high (or any) Dividend stocks you must go to the stock website each month to verify the numbers VV gives you.

I have cancelled my subscription


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

They are featuring a kid from Markham. If you listen, he says that only half their calls make money. Then he talks about his mother making money. Very deceiving ad. When I am watching BNN I always mute their commercials.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> OK let us resolve the key VectorVest question – does it work as claimed?
> 
> Well we know for sure the dynamic duo of Cole and John Stevens know – so here is a challenge to Cole and John Stevens, let us see your summary of trades. After all when you go on national television and claim something works – prove it!


http://gettingtechnicalinfo.blogspot.ca/2012/07/vectorvest-is-it-smoke-and-mirrors.html


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

i can't help but laugh when I see the old fart and the young kid testimonials. They must own stock in Vectorvest.


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

Square Root said:


> i can't help but laugh when I see the old fart and the young kid testimonials. They must own stock in Vectorvest.


I actually felt bad for them. I want to buy them a copy of "The Four Pillars of Investing" followed by "The Intelligent Investor." Poor kid - part of a high school investment club that's going to set him up for a world of hurt.


----------

